# sardines



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Eating a quick lunch at work got me wondering. Has anyone ever smoked any herring up to make a sardine like snack. Seems plausible. These herring fillets are delicious and I think I could match them with the right fish to do it with


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing. On iron chef the other day they had herring as their mystery item. Pretty interesting to see what they came up with, but smoked herring was one of them.


----------

